# DIY Test kit...?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Can I make a DIY test kit for fresh water (pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) from some chemicals and several simple chemistry instruments? because I just can't find any test kit available here in Vietnam for me to keep track with the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate,,, What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im not aware of any way to do that. But I have never looked into it because we are lucky here in the US and have all that stuff avaliable to us.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So let's look into it!  I need your ideas, it's okay for the pH measuring kit, I can purchase pH indicator here. How about amonia, nitrite and nitrate? Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It depends, Max. Are you a chemist?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nah  But with some basic knowledge, I may find help from teachers and YOU to manage using them


----------

